# Switching from Orijen to TOTW



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Where I work we might start carrying TOTW, which means I get a discount on it. With that being said I've been feeding Orijen for years and am very satisfied with it and I know it's the best out there. Will my savings be worth switching to a lesser food or should I just stick with Orijen? Any input is appreciated and my dogs health comes first, so at the end of the day I'll feed what she does best on, but if u can save some money.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

... if it ain't broke...
saving a buck is a good idea when you're buying poop bags or chew toys. but if it's directly related to the health of your dog, i would stick with your current program.


----------



## dogma (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, if your budget can stand staying with what you're feeding now, I'd stick with that. There's also the chance your dogs won't like TOTW - my dogs don't care for any of the flavors. If you do want to change, can you get sample packets to see if your dogs will like it?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

If you do decide to make a switch, make sure you do it in small increments at a time. Just replace a small amount of the dogs regular food with the new food. Make it a two week process to make the transition to the new food. 

Joe


----------



## 3fetchers (May 6, 2016)

blueboy said:


> Where I work we might start carrying TOTW, which means I get a discount on it. With that being said I've been feeding Orijen for years and am very satisfied with it and I know it's the best out there. Will my savings be worth switching to a lesser food or should I just stick with Orijen? Any input is appreciated and my dogs health comes first, so at the end of the day I'll feed what she does best on, but if u can save some money.


I would stick with Orijen. You will find your dog will gain weight and lose the nice coat it has. It is like going from a 5 star restaurant to a fast food drive through for the digestive tract. Orijen is the top kibble on the market, no need to change from a good thing into less quality. Plus you will need to feed more food with TOTW in order to maintain nutrient needs. And Orijen has glucosamine in the food to promote joint health which TOTW does not have. I feed my dogs Orijen because I did all this research and found it to be the best for all around health. I feed less, my dogs have beautiful coats, and my dogs are all at a healthy weight. But still TOTW is at least grain free so it's better than Purina and other like bad foods.

Christine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Exactly what Joe has said, do it progressively for better results. It might be hard at first though.


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Which Orijen food would you recommend? Or Acana? I'm planning on switching from Hill's Science Diet Plan (which is what my vet recomended, but I've come to see that it's definitely not the best for her). Orijen is quite a bit more expensive, but totally worth it if my pup can be healthier. I've noticed she has tiny bumps on her body (scabs?), I give her fish oil, but maybe changing her diet will also assist. 
Which Orijen or Acana product would you guys say is the best? Or does it just depend on the dog? Thanks


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Pitlover101 said:


> Which Orijen food would you recommend? Or Acana? I'm planning on switching from Hill's Science Diet Plan (which is what my vet recomended, but I've come to see that it's definitely not the best for her). Orijen is quite a bit more expensive, but totally worth it if my pup can be healthier. I've noticed she has tiny bumps on her body (scabs?), I give her fish oil, but maybe changing her diet will also assist.
> Which Orijen or Acana product would you guys say is the best? Or does it just depend on the dog? Thanks


Any of the regular Adult formulas would be fine. Try one and see how your dog does on it. Should be loads better than Hills. As far as I know, that stuff is pretty expensive too, and you'll need to feel way less of the better quality food, so the price may even out.


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you so much BCdogs! Yes hopefully the price will even out if she needs less quantity of the higher quality food. Will do the switch slowly but surely then, aiming at two weeks as you recommended, and see how she does on it. I hope that her skin issue will then also improve, otherwise will make a trip to the vet. 
Much appreciated!


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

After looking at price differences etc. I decided to go with Acana (substantially cheaper than Orijen at my local pet store). I see that a lot of forum members also feed their dogs Acana and that it has a high rating (also made by the same company as Orijen), so hoping it will be good. Will update on how Leila does on it


----------



## 3fetchers (May 6, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> Any of the regular Adult formulas would be fine. Try one and see how your dog does on it. Should be loads better than Hills. As far as I know, that stuff is pretty expensive too, and you'll need to feel way less of the better quality food, so the price may even out.


My adult dogs rotate through all the different bags of Acana. That way it avoids them developing any allergies and they get something different every bag. And with the higher quality a 30 pound bag lasts me 6.5 weeks.
My puppy is on Orijen Large Breed Puppy because I don't want her to have a food with high calcium while she is growing. Large Breed is for medium to large breeds specifically so they can develop the correct ways.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

3fetchers said:


> My adult dogs rotate through all the different bags of Acana. That way it avoids them developing any allergies and they get something different every bag. And with the higher quality a 30 pound bag lasts me 6.5 weeks.
> My puppy is on Orijen Large Breed Puppy because I don't want her to have a food with high calcium while she is growing. Large Breed is for medium to large breeds specifically so they can develop the correct ways.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Large breed food can actually be harmful to the growth of non large breed dogs.


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Quick update:

After two weeks of switching over from Hills Science Diet to Acana Puppy & Junior we are now completely on Acana, and Leila LOVES it! 

With her previous food she would leave half of the portion in her bowl and not care much for it, but with Acana she devours it. She literally hops around when she sees I'm about to feed her and gets so excited, even wants more when she's done! (I'm a bit strict when it comes to eating the prescribed portions, not sure if I should be feeding a bit more when she wants it, just don't want her to have to struggle with being overweight one day - you guys can give your opinion on whether or not you give the exact amounts or a little more).

So thankful for this forum as without it I would have carried on with the old food not knowing better. Now my pup is happy and healthy, her coat has also never been as soft as it is now! So pleased with Acana  My little one just cannot seem to get enough of it!hehe (I've actually started using the Orijen Wild Boar treats for training which she also LOVES)


----------



## 3fetchers (May 6, 2016)

Pitlover101 said:


> Quick update:
> 
> After two weeks of switching over from Hills Science Diet to Acana Puppy & Junior we are now completely on Acana, and Leila LOVES it!
> 
> ...


I use the amount advised just as advice. It really depends on your dogs body, activity, and metabolism. Look online for what a good body condition score is and what to look for and then only add more if you can see ribs or spine bones. There is a difference between conditioned dogs and emaciated dogs so look into that difference as well. With a conditioned dog you will see some rib but will have muscle over it and you will see muscle mass. If the dog is under weight their bodies will be unable to build muscle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Pitlover101 said:


> Quick update:
> 
> After two weeks of switching over from Hills Science Diet to Acana Puppy & Junior we are now completely on Acana, and Leila LOVES it!
> 
> ...


I actually found I could cut the serving size from 3 cups a day of cheaper food and I only need to feed my boy 1 cup a day of Acana. Don't go off the bag go off your dogs size and what looks like a healthy weight on your dog. My boy is 60lbs.


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

ames said:


> I actually found I could cut the serving size from 3 cups a day of cheaper food and I only need to feed my boy 1 cup a day of Acana. Don't go off the bag go off your dogs size and what looks like a healthy weight on your dog. My boy is 60lbs.


Do you still feed twice a day with half a cup a meal then? Or free feeding for the one cup? I'm happy with the way that I'm feeding her in the morning and late afternoon for 165g a meal.

Leila is also about 60lbs (28kg). I go off the bag, so 2 and 3/4 cups a day, so like 165g per meal (the puppy food). She looks super healthy to me and her body is what I see as ideal. Might then cut down when she switches over to adult food from when she turns 1, will I then need to reintroduce the adult food over a longer period as well (proportionately decreasing the puppy food and increasing the adult food) or is the food similar enough to switch over a quicker time span?


----------

